# The Train Collectors Association



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

To begin with, I am so thankful that I can start this thread and talk about the TCA in a civil manner. Not the case elsewhere. I started it on the O-Gauge topic as the vast majority of the makeup of the TCA are O-Gauge enthusiasts. I joined many years ago when the folks who frequented my LHS told me that joining would add considerably to my enjoyment of our hobby, not to mention the ability to attend the York Meet. So I made application and joined. Let me say emphatically, I never have regretted this move. *It was one of the best things I have ever done in the hobby. *

So what do I get from my membership? First and foremost, *friends* that I would have never met otherwise. This alone is worth the investment. Then, there is the York Meet that gives Elizabeth and I a considerable amount of pleasure. We make it a twice a year "must do". There have been recent changes to open this Meet to non-members on Saturday, but that change makes zero difference to me in terms of the continuation my membership. I do enjoy the TCA publications as well. We also participate in the TCA Manufacturers Presentations held during York Week at the Museum. I am too far away from most of the Division functions to participate, but that does not bother me in the least. When you add up all of the benefits available to you, It just makes good sense to join.

So if you are on the fence about joining the TCA, just do it, you won't regret it. The membership fee will be repaid in so many positive ways.

I started this thread as within the last day one of our Forum members announced that he had joined the TCA. Good move! And when you stop to think about it, the April York Meet is not that far away. So get your membership application in progress now so you will be ready to attend our York Meet MTF Dinner and other MTF activities held in concert with this Meet.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I let my membership drop back a few years ago. I haven't been to York since 2006 & felt no need for it. It was not a financial hardship or any other reasons as beat to death on the OGR forum. . If I make it to York again I will rejoin.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I belong to the TCA, LCCA, and LOTS. I joined the TCA to attend York otherwise I would just have membership in the LCCA and LOTS. 

IMO, the LCCA and LOTS both are more club friendly than the TCA. I have attended at least one of the clubs annual national conventions for the past 25 years. Usually my selection is based on the location or activities. They all put on a great conventions but to be honest, the LCCA seems to me to have the best conventions. The TCA convention this year is in Pittburgh and I think that will be the one I attend. The LCCA will be in Tacoma and LOTS in Denver this year.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I recently renewed. $50 is not too much for what you get, I think.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm proud to be a second-generation TCA member. My Dad joined in 1966, and as soon as I was old enough, he signed me up as a "family member" under his membership.


----------



## Mike-R (Dec 25, 2016)

I've been a TCA member for 20 years. To me, the locals shows are OK, but really York makes it all worthwhile.

It's a bit disappointing to see the newsletter have fewer and fewer ads, but that's expected with the advent of online selling. They still do a nice job on the Quarterly publication though.

-- Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

TCA and O-Gauge trains, a perfect combination.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as Spence. For me, living on the West Coast and not having a local chapter to attend meets anymore, I didn't see the benefit to retain my membership. If I do attend York again, I'll be more than happy to re join. York is a fantastic experience. The magazine and website are good, but not worth the $50/year to me.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Todd Lopes said:


> I'm in the same boat as Spence. For me, living on the West Coast and not having a local chapter to attend meets anymore, I didn't see the benefit to retain my membership. If I do attend York again, I'll be more than happy to re join. York is a fantastic experience. The magazine and website are good, but not worth the $50/year to me.


I can understand. I view it more as a non-profit I support because of what it does. I joined TCA just to support the museum and its operations on behalf of the hobby. I've never actually been to a York meeting (I've gone to the MTF dinners there but never over to the meeting itself) and probably never will. I go to local TCA meets but could get it for the same price without membership. 

But I do like the magazine a lot - different view on the hobby than you get from even CTT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)

The impact of the TCA on our O-Gauge hobby is huge. The York Meet is the biggest event that allows us to meet, greet, and have a huge selection of trains and accessories to chose from. This would have never happened were it not for the TCA. Sure, we have the Eastern Division to thank for this Meet, but remember, they are an important part of the TCA.

I think we have an obligation to support them in any way we can.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

> I can understand. I view it more as a non-profit I support because of what it does.


Lee, I would agree with you on this point. The TCA museum in Pennsylvania is very nice and on my visit a few years ago, took advantage of the library. Lots of fun. And Mark Boyd, the editor of the TCA magazine is a great guy. He was most kind to me when I joined the local chapter in the Bay Area.



> I think we have an obligation to support them in any way we can.


Brian, I have a great deal of respect for you even though we haven't met in person, but in this particular case, I must respectfully disagree. I don't believe there is an inherent obligation to support anyone. I support other efforts in my own community to advance the hobby.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*TCA*

Why not give the TCA it's own section so the TCA supporters can talk about it to others members who support it. I cannot afford to go there, have no interest in something I cannot and may never use unless I win the lottery. Every month the subject of TCA comes up so why not give it it's own section.


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

WildcatRR said:


> Why not give the TCA it's own section so the TCA supporters can talk about it to others members who support it. I cannot afford to go there, have no interest in something I cannot and may never use unless I win the lottery. Every month the subject of TCA comes up so why not give it it's own section.


Just be careful - we don't want to piss off other organizations who do not get equal billing and make their members feel intimidated to the point where they don't want to post here.
:cheeky4:

:lol_hitting:


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

One of the reasons the TCA was started was to give members a place to buy/sell their trains. Local meets are a mainstay and I am fortunate to belong to the Midwest TCA where we have a local monthly meet. I let my membership to the LCCA drop a while back as there were no local meets anymore.
Attending York is an occasional benefit, as is the quarterly magazine and the annual convention. Unfortunately an aging membership and the internet is taking it's toll. 
Belonging to a club, even if you do not attend the meets, has other benefits though, and I plan on staying with the TCA for the future.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WildcatRR said:


> Why not give the TCA it's own section so the TCA supporters can talk about it to others members who support it.


I can answer that question.  Unless there is sufficient traffic to justify a completely separate forum section, it's best IMO to simply have the threads in the normal forums. If we tried to add a section for every topic that comes up, the index pages would be so large you could never find a topic that you were interested in!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I went to York as a guest in October 2015. Had a blast at the train show and going to Strasburg and Gettysburg. Last year I joined the TCA went to York last October and had a fantastic time. I also like reading the quarterly, newsletter and emails I get.

1) I met a lot of MTF guys

2) I got to go as a dealer

3) I talked to a lot of great people 

4) Ate great food

5) Went to Strasburg, Gettysburg and Altoona again

This year I'm going to try to go in April because my wife and I are going on a retirement (hers) vacation this fall.

So far so good. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

*TCA BENEFITS*

After reading Brian’s question (What do I get from my TCA membership?), I thought about it for a while and decided to write a list.
Train Collectors Quarterly – I enjoy the quarterly. It has some interesting articles and I have learned things I wouldn’t have without it.
TCA Newsletter - I don’t use the interchange and haven’t gone to a convention, so this isn’t too important to me.
National Convention - I haven’t been to one, probably won’t.
TCA local division meets - I usually go to one or two a year. One is free with Atlantic Division membership.
York – Went the first time Fall 2015, second time fall 2016. The mecca of train meets.
Free admittance to Toy Train Museum – I go about every other year.
A degree of trust when dealing with another TCA member.
TCA members only website - I just logged into this for the first time in a few years. Great searchable archive of TCQ.
A warm fuzzy feeling that I am supporting the greatest hobby in the world.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm at TCA member since 2003 and will be probably forever. I live about an hour and fifteen minutes from YORK, that in itself is a bonus for being a TCA member. To go to the meet and see so many people I have met and become friends with is the best thing about being a member. Buy trains is good too, but the knowledge gained by meeting people is far more valuable to me then the purchasing of trains.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2017)

Laz and his wife have become good friends, thanks to this Forum and the TCA. Would not have happened otherwise. Friendship is the best reason to belong.

I watched a news program last night that talked about industries that would grow in the future particularly in terms employment. One of the largest fields of endeavor is something to do with what they referred to as the *"heart"*. By that, something that makes people feel better about themselves and others. The TCA is a good example.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

i joined the TCA when i got back into the hobby seriously in 2001. was advised that it would be an invaluable source of help as i designed and built my layout. that didn't actually happen. i got more advice (not all of it good or correct) from OGR and CTT forums.

i never went to York and had no real desire to do so. too close in format to the many trade shows i went to. i don't thing the social aspect was anything like it is now. that would be the primary reason i would go. 

however, i let my membership lapse quite a while ago, so it is not really an option.

i joined the lionel club to get a discount on the small GCT building. that got converted to an LCCA membership. i have also let that lapse. just wasn't getting anything out of it. at one time, LCCA was demonstrating some very cool operating accessories, but those do not seem to be in the offing anymore. that was the only reason i was interested in retaining membership.

the MTF is my source for info and help now


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I just renewed my TCA membership last week.

I joined to go to York in 2003, but I thought there was more to TCA and wasn't disappointed. I have gone on two Conventions, Baltimore, and NYC and had a really great time at both, and I also saved a lot of money with the group rates on the hotel and the outings. It was also fun meeting people from all over the USA and overseas and talking trains. The Banquet was a blast.

This summer is the TCA Conventiom in Pittsburgh, I am going to try to attend, looks like a lot of fun stuff to do and see. Never been there before. Need to be a TCA member to enjoy the Conventions!

Maybe we can get some MTFers up to Pittsburgh. Here is a link to the Convention site:

http://www.tcaconvention.org/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We had our modular setup in Cherry Hill at the TCA Annual Convention, it was a very disappointing affair. Very few people were around when the layouts were active, I will personally never setup the display at another TCA Convention. Their planning was lousy, and it was a lot of trouble for nothing.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

John,

The National Capital Trackers had our modular layout in the TCA Baltimore Convention, the crowds were small too, I think most of the Conventioneers are out on tours all day.

My son and I did see your layout and talked to several members, it was great, especially the scenery.:appl:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I just mail my renewal yesterday. I would like to attend the Pittsburgh show, but I have to save for York.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Craignor said:


> John,
> 
> The National Capital Trackers had our modular layout in the TCA Baltimore Convention, the crowds were small too, I think most of the Conventioneers are out on tours all day.
> 
> My son and I did see your layout and talked to several members, it was great, especially the scenery.:appl:


Thanks Craig, sadly you were one of the few that came to see it. There was stretches of an hour where nobody came by, it was pretty pathetic.

What is hard to understand is why the TCA continues to abuse the clubs that do all the work to display at the convention. After putting forth all the effort of setting up, displaying for multiple days, and tearing down, I expected a bit more. After all that effort and time expended, then didn't offer the chance for anyone to actually see the layouts! The displays were closed by the time the TCA members came back from the field trips, so there really wasn't a window for 99% of the members to even have a chance to see the layouts. I was, to put it mildly, very put-out! They did not do themselves any PR favor with our club, I can certainly tell you that!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

John,

The "Trading Pit" hours were listed on the event calendar, with the "Field Trips". I guess people were more interested in the "Field Trips".

Like you said though, the Trackers learned a lesson as well, and if the TCA Convention were to come again to Baltimore or D.C., I doubt we would be participants. 

Live and learn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

Hopefully John & Craig, someone in a leadership role at the TCA is reading our comments.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That ship has sailed for me Brian. I'm still a member, but I'll be pretty loath to put out the effort I did for no return on my time investment. I know I'd never do the convention again!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I just booked my Pittsburgh TCA Convention trip...staying 4 nights...excited...taking my 15 year old son on a fun trip...we have never been there before.

We will eat at Primantis then see the Pirates and the Rays play a game at PNC park, ride the Duquesne incline, ride on a motor coach on several layout tours, see Carnegie Museum of Science, take a dinner cruise around the city, attend the Banquet and visit the Trading Pits and see several Modular Train groups, and much more. 

We can drive there in four hours, and the whole thing will cost less than a big new Lionel steamer. The group rates TCA gets are great.

Can't wait.

Hope to see some MTFers up there.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Craig......Primanti's is fantastic. You will not be disappointed!
Peter


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Pebo said:


> Craig......Primanti's is fantastic. You will not be disappointed!
> Peter


I've never heard of it, but I googled their website and looked at the menu. It looks like it's worth a visit if I ever get to Pittsburg.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Craig, I am thinking about attending the TCA Pittsburgh convention, only a 3 hour drive for me. If I do go probably just an over nighter, been on most of the tours when the LCCA was there a few years ago.

Bill


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

I've been a member since 1995. I mostly look forward to York twice a year. I made a number of friends from the old AOL train forum and we get together for dinner Thursday and Friday night.

My friends come from all over the US from the west, midwest, east and New England.

The Eastern Division has losened up some of the rules that have made the York meet more enjoyable.

I'm not sure what the impact of opening the dealer halls to the general public will have.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

TJ, can I recommend that your group join us at the MTF Dinner. The food will be good, reasonably priced, and you will be treated to a very interesting guest speaker. We are not cliquish and you would be most welcomed. 

I can assure you and your group would have a very nice evening.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> TJ, can I recommend that your group join us at the MTF Dinner. The food will be good, reasonably priced, and you will be treated to a very interesting guest speaker. We are not cliquish and you would be most welcomed.
> 
> I can assure you and your group would have a very nice evening.


Thanks for the invite. I'm sure it would be a nice time but we are happy with what we do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Had to at least offer an invitation.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Had to at least offer an invitation.


Thanks.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

From time to time there have been numerous discussions regarding model railroading clubs and what a member gets out of them. As I mentioned I joined the TCA I 1995 so Icould attend the biannual Eastern Division York TCA meet. That was and still is why I am still a member.

I am also a member of the LCCA by default. I joined the Lionel Railroaders club to attend the first Lionel open house in NC. It was that or join the LCCA to attend. When the former was merged with the latter I became a member of the LCCA. I'm not sure if I will continue when my member ship ends in April 2017.

I do belong to two other organizations, the USGA and the Martin Guitar Owners Club. 

The USGA membership is $25.00 a year. As a member I get a US Open golf hat each year, discounts at the USGA site along with free tickets to USGA Amateur events when they are held in my area along with the opportunity to purchase US Open tickets for the regular as well as the senior event.

The Martin Guitar Owners Club membership costs $45.00 per year. Members get a MOC guitar strap, two sets of guitar strings, a 20% discount at the 1833 gift shop and 10% discount on any repairs not covered by the Martin Lifetime Warranty each year along with some other member only gifts.

In addition MOC members have an opportunity to attend An Evening with Chris Martin IV at the Martin Factory in Nazerath PA. I was very fortunate to have attended the event in 2016 along with a guest.

So, I will continue to be a TCA member so I can attend the York meets but my other memberships bring more value to me than the TCA.


----------



## PRSLDave (Apr 22, 2016)

I attended York as a guest in 1990 and I have been meaning to join the TCA for years. This year is the year.


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

Nothing more to say, Brian said it all.:appl:


----------

